# Be Completely Honest(:



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not here to be told that my pony is "pretty" or "cute". i really want to know what i can do to improve on my riding. i know the jumps are small but we didnt want to kill my pony in one day of showing! no need to be nice but not unnecessarily rude thanks!


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

Is this at Sweetwater???


I could be completely wrong. I should prob go watch the rest of the videos, but I started watching the first one and it looks SO familiar


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I cant critique much, but sit more instead of 'perching' when you and your horse are in between jumps.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay, I'm not the BEST advice so I could be wrong. Took jumping lessons for a few years in elementary but iforget some of it and nown just go haha but I would like to get back into it! So. Your feet and heels look great! Like perfect! From what I could see clearly in the.I do think It looks like your holding the reins a little tight and not releasing at the jump, some jumps your two point is great but some it seems you snap right back up to early... But great job! What places Dix you get because you did amazing! Best of luck! Oh sorry but I can't resist your pony is very cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Ridergirl, I believe the "perching" you are referring to is actually her half seat, which is normal.

I didn't look too closely at your videos, stormyweather, but what stood out to me are your arms and hands. First of all, lengthen your reins and move your elbows back so your upper arms hang parallel to your torso. Also, you need to raise your hands so there is a straight line from your elbow to your pony's bit. Right now your hands are a little low, which breaks the straight line.

I'll post again later if I see anything else!


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks guys! and yes this is sweetwater! good eye! and haha i was trying to lower my ponies head with my hands( which i know lowering your hands is not correct because it puts pressure on the barn of their mouth) but im pretty sure i was not thinking clearly at all that day! it was 101 out and my trainer made me keep my coat on for pleasing the judge! she was right! i got a 2nd 3rd and 1st =! Jilly was so great and yes she is ADORABLE! haha i was so proud she even got her lead change in one class so i forgot which jump to do and made up my own course... the judge thanked my or my creativity though while my mom was filming it!!


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

also, haha sorry for writing such long responses.. but i did realize i was snapping back alot after jumps and im not sure why i did that... ill have to have my lesson video taped to see if its a daily thing or just a one time mess up


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Overall I liked your rides - they were nice and in control with a lot of good basics, which is where you should be at this point.

For your rein length, I actually like where they are at. You have more control here than you would have if you lengthened them, and you do not have too tight a hold. A couple of times I actually saw a little loop of rein in between the jumps, a sure sign that the reins are not too tight. You might need a slightly bigger release up your pony's neck, though, to allow him to use his body more.

for your lower body, you might need to shorten your stirrups a hole. You also look like you are pinching some at your knee. Think about keeping your calf on the horse and using that area to drive him up into the bit (helping to bring his head down). Also step down into your stirrups before the jumps. Your heels sometimes float a bit over the fences.

For your pony, work on keeping him bent in the direction of travel. He is often looking to the outside on the corners, allowing him to drop his shoulder and this will make it hard to get the lead changes and will affect your rhythm to the jump. Overall he keeps a nice even pace, which is oh so important at this point and he took you to nice spots pretty consistently.

Good job overall, you are going in the right direction.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I could not watch all of the videos (the shaking camera affect makes my motion sickness issues go into over drive), sorry.

In general I would say you are a nice pair.

I agree with sandsarita.

You might also work on getting your hips back just a little more when you are in your half seat. At times you were right over the pommel of your saddle instead of having your hips back over your heels. I would guess it is related to you sometimes pinching with your knees.


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

just wondering... how did you guys know i pinch with my knees!? cause you are exactly right! my knees naturally turn in so i either pinch or have my feet sticking out to the sides


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I can tell you are pinching with your knee by looking at your lower leg. Your calf looks a little loose, and when you go over the jump you rotate slightly off your knee. Not bad, but it is there a little bit. When you rotate off your knee, this shows that you are pinching at your knee.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

wow, that is one awesome hunter pony you've got there! does he have an auto swap? i could't tell... anyway, you look horseshow flawless, except for when youre in the canter, i would sit down a bit more. aside from that, i would love to steal you pony and your equitation! :wink:


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

> wow, that is one awesome hunter pony you've got there! does he have an auto swap? i could't tell... anyway, you look horseshow flawless, except for when youre in the canter, i would sit down a bit more. aside from that, i would love to steal you pony and your equitation! :wink:


thank you so much 888vegas! you made my day! and shes supposed to be an eq pony because im an eq rider but i had to do hunter because in ct there is no pre childrens eq final at the year end show! ): and her lead is acctually easy to get on one side(not auto though) and from anther side you haqve to nag and basically twist both yours and her body in a circle! and thanks! i LOVE her so much<3 shes perfect for me except for her problem with getting into a frame ): and I am OBSESSED beyond beliefe wih my equitation so im glad you think its good! i watch about 20 maclay rounds on youtube a day! lol!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

My biggest piece of advice: RELAX!!! Relax your back, relax your legs, relax your shoulders, relax your arms and _move with your horse._ 

You are arching your back in - you want a straight, flat back, not a concave one. You're jabbing your heels down way too far, relax, and let your lower leg move just a little - it's actually supposed to make small circles in keeping with the canter (learned that at a Dorothy Crowell clinic, so that's advice straight from the Olympics there!) Also, toes in! 

Now, I know that a lot of the things I mentioned above are considered the hunter norm. The perching is just your "half seat". Well, perching is not riding, it's just sitting, no, scratch that, standing in your stirrups, and looking pretty. A lot of people on here have told me "judges love [my] back", etc. Again, that's the hunter world for you. If you want to be a real RIDER, and not just someone looking pretty, _soften everything. _Let yourself relax, jumping is fun, so just enjoy it! 

And I know you don't want to hear this, but...YOUR PONY IS SO CUTE!!! (sorry, she's too cute, I couldn't resist. LOL)


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

hahah thats okay! lol as long as its not the only thing you say then its fine! lol and (not trying to make excuses) but it looks exteremly akward if you sit the canter on Jill because you basically have to slouch or lean forward ALOTT. i havent met anyone yet who can sit her canter and not look like they are having a seizure( no exageration). lol and the heels are part of me turning my toes out i think because when my knees are straight they barely go down but when they are in they can touch the jummps sometimes! and how would you suggest relaxing? because i can never feel if im tense and i get tenser if iacctually tryyy relaxing for a reason which i dont know... for example if i relax my shoulders when riding it makes my chest close up and i cant breathe too easily ):


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

bumppp


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

All I've got to add has nothing to do with the actual jumps. In almost every corner, your horse is not looking in the direction he's traveling. I'd love to see some more active riding in those areas to get the proper flexion and keep your horse "straight". Corners are your best place to rebalance your horse. It will help tons when you're jumping larger fences.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_You could use your corners a bit more because some of them didnt look smooth. Also, try to get your pony to the center of the fence. To get leads over the fences, you could always try a small opening rein to which ever side you need....as well as looking slightly to which way you want to go. You do a wonderful job of looking to where your jumps are though!_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

While I like your pony and your equitation is OK, i would like to see your seat a bit closer to your saddle. I am seeing way too much air under your half seat.

Secondly, I have a pet peeve about horses that are constantly counterflexed going around turns. It keeps the horse from being fluid and properly balanced. If you ever want to do some jumpers, you will need to bone up on your dressage and learn how to properly bend your horse in the turns. Otherwise, as they make a tight turn (counterflexed) they will not see the jump until it is too late.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

That is one cute pony...hehe...


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

lol thank you and yeahh, she has a problem with bending to the outside at the canter... but were working on it and almost got it straight! she tends to do it especially to the left side because she has very still muscles on that side of her neck apparently... but weve been doing dressage in our lessons to help loosen her up a bit and really get it so she goes into a nice frame and has a proper bend at the poll. her courses look B-e-a-u-tiful now! had the best lesson of my life on her last week becuase i used your guys feedback! thanks!


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks guys! we have been working on dressage alot in our lesson and bending at the poll to the left with her because she seems to have tight muscles there. shes loosened up alot and i hope to post some new videos soon of her doing higher jumps because she seems to bend better then when i ask because she knows that its gonna screw her up if she doesnt! and i do agree wwith Allison and part of the problem with my butt too far out of the saddle is with my heels. thanks again and keep posting!


----------



## Uma (Aug 26, 2010)

I want to start off saying that you have some very nice basics set in place. You seem to know your pony well and how to handle her. Also don't worry about the height of the jumps- you can learn from anything 
So the two major things I noticed have to do with you leg. I noticed that when you go over the jumps your heel actually comes up a bit and seems to float a little. Be sure that you are sinking you weight into your heels. Also it looks like you are gripping with your knee because over some of the jumps it is rotating out and your lower leg is swinging back a tad bit. Hold your calf on your pony while you go over the jump.
Also on a couple jumps I noticed that you are on her neck a couple times. Remember she is a pony and you don't want to lean too much weight on her front end. Really focus on keeping you balance over the middle of your saddle and your upperbody off her neck.

Otherwise, I really like your back and eyes. You are looking where you are going next and you back is nice and flat. And your hip angle is very nice as well as you go over the jumps. I like your release as well, just make sure you don't plant your hands.

Overall a very nice package and well matched team. Just tweak a few things and you will be an awesome rider!


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

thank you very much i have new vides from CHSA Finals that i will also post in a few ddays


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bumppp! :d


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

This goes for you vids in the other thread as well:

I see a nice pony going around the ring with a passenger. The pace isn't even, the jumps are not consistent, the leads and changes are left up to the horse and you aren't really doing too much to fix those things.
I would have you doing a lot more no stirrup work to MAKE you sit in the saddle and ride to the fences. You are perching to them and jumping ahead of the horse - leading to a chip and an unbalanced landing. Through the corners your pony is really quickening the stride to try and get her feet under her that she doesn't fall down. Especially when riding horses who are a bit on the small side - we always have to be conscious of our balance! Don't lean into the corners.
Finally - leads. Know them, ride them and make the changes accurate. Half the time I can't tell what lead the horse is on and when she is swapping for you - her haunches are at least a stride late.

Dressage lessons would really improve your eq. Remember eq is not just about looking pretty - it is also about how we influence the horse!!

Good luck! You are very lucky to have such a nice hrose to learn on - take advantage of it!!


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks! the only problem is (not trying to make excuses) you cant sit the canter on her because that makes her go faster... and the thing about the leads is she doesnt have changes normally loll. those were the first clean changes ive gotten on her and we were unbalanced alot so she switched loll. so i think when we work on having her straight and not running through the bit she will get better at that. and i do agree with pace, thats a big problem at horse shows, but she is fine with it at home loll. and yes, when im riding her at shows i tend to be more on the passangers side because i focus on keeping her from not running away! lol. but i will work on the focus issues! lol


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

A half seat on course doesn't really bother me, especially for a pony rider (been there, done that, don't blame you). However, you do need to be a bit more active in your guidance. Work on a consistent forward pace. When you had it, you had nice distances, but when you didn't you chipped. I'm not a huge fan of the hunter thing of riding with your hands low. It causes the the rider to tip forward and consequently the horse. You need to rotate your balance back a bit and raise your hands, it should also help bring your horse on to the bit. As already stated, use those corners. I was always told to take advantage of the corners, not get them over with. Put your weight into your outside leg, lift that inside hand and bed the horse around the inside leg. Suddenly your pony will be able to take the longer strides rather than having to do the choppy little ones through the turns. Most of this is flat work that needs fixing (dressage really). I think you're a good rider for this level, but you need finesse to be competitive in further levels. 

Usually a horse being quick at a canter when the rider is sitting is usually all mental on the rider's part. Try exhaling as you ask for the canter, gently pushing the pony into it, and keep breathing. Allow your leg to just swing and relax through the hip and knee. Usually it's tension in your seat that causes you to inadvertently push the horse faster.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Alright, i think I'm obsessed with the word usually. =) Sorry


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

hahah thats ookay!^ and i havent ridden this pony in a while but when i get back into riding her specifically we are working on dressage alot. i have a trainer who is an expert in dressage and would have gone to the olympics, but a bad fall put her out of commission for a whilee! she knows this pony forward and back so im hoping when i get back on her that we can get even better with the courses and the flat work! and the hands thing all makes sense to me now! lol thanks!


----------

